# Trail Anfänger



## diamond88 (23. März 2007)

He he^^
Leutz
Im Vorraus ich hab geguckt ob es schon einThema hierzu gibt hab aber keins gefuden.
ICh wollte micheinfach mal erkudigen. Ich interresiere mich schon deslängeren für  diese Art des Fahrradfahrens und zwar. ICh hab mir vor einem Jahr ein BMX gekauft hab aber mitbekommen das ich das nicht so gut kann. Kann auch an etwas anderm liegen, egal. Ich will mir nicht wirklich ein neues Bike kaufen und frage deshalb ob es geth mit einem BMX zu trailen?
Ich weis ja nicht aber ich dächte man braucht eine ziemlich kleine Übersetzung und ich hab vorne en 93t Rad drauf ^^
Naja Danke 
Ich warte auf eure Antworten 
sry wegen Rechtschreibung.^^
 
Ach und was ist bitte GEO??


----------



## robs (23. März 2007)

Jetzt mach dich auf was gefasst    Ich sage nur aiaiai iaiaia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (23. März 2007)

Ähm...ich glaub mit einem BMX wirst du es nicht ganz soweit bringen. Der Radabstand eines BMX ist doch sehr kurz, die Übersetzung zu hoch und die Geo unpassend... aber versuchen kannstes natürlich.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. März 2007)

1.TrIAl und nicht trail
2.gibt es kein 93 zahn kurbelblatt
3.ein BMX ist weniger als suboptimal


----------



## 221pr`v (23. März 2007)

Abend,
also prinzipiell ist es nicht unmöglich mit einer X'e zu trialen ist aber natürlich wesentlich schwerer und du hast bei weitem nicht die möglichkeiten.Bin aber am Anfang um nicht zu sagen 1,5 Jahre mit meiner X'e getrialed und es ging.
Der Vorteil ist,dass du schonmal n paar MUckis bekommst da die X#e wesentlich schwerer ist und zum Thema zu großes Ritzel,entweder vorne halt ein kleineres drauf packen oder hinten einfach ein größeres,dann hast du zwar rel. wenig kraft drin aber durch die Leichtigkeit die daraus resultiert kannste wenigstens schonmal Antritt trainieren 

Ein weiteres Problem ist auch die entsprechende Bremsleistung,hatte damals HS33 an meiner X'e hehe das war was feines 

Naja viel spaß,bis denn dann


----------



## crap (24. März 2007)

Troll. Wenn das ernst gemeint ist, muss ein belastbarer Nervenarzt ran.


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. März 2007)

die GEO is das, was neben dem gewicht und 1000 anderen details das Trial Bike vom BMX unterscheidet!
Fazit: LASS ES!!!


----------



## hopmonkey (24. März 2007)

ich liebe euch alle.
ich freue mich, dass jeder neuling, der versucht im dickicht des Trial-Jargons seinen Weg zu finden mit so offenen armen empfangen wird, zuspruch und unterstützung erfährt.

@daimond

es gab sicher schon geschicktere anfragen, aber ok.
Trial mir ai zu schreiben is halb so wild, macht europas selbsternanntes Bike-Mag #1 seit jahrzehnten. UND WIR WISSEN JA SCHLIESSLICH WAS GEMEINT IS ODER?

Bevor du mit nem bmx versuchst zu trialn, sie zu, dass de n kleines mtb auftreibst. Wichtig is einfach, dasde dich bei dem was du mit dem Gerät machst wohlfühlst, die anforderungen sind beim trial halt definitiv andere als beim bmx.für den anfang kanns aber sicher nich schaden, damit zu üben (balance etc). 

Die Leute sin früher auch mit völlig normalen (MTB!)-Rahmen getrialt und warn noch nich so verwöhnt wie die kiddies von heute....

Lass dir hier bloss nix ausreden, wär ja schad drum 

MFG


----------



## diamond88 (24. März 2007)

Also an die anderen ich wollt mich ja nur mal informieren und das mit der Rechtschreibung (Trial)= naja ich lass mal die begründung.

An den guten hopmonkey
Also zum Thema BMX habsch mich entschieden ja Balance zu üben 
Ich hab auch noch ein Cannondale zu Hause im Keller stehen aber keine Ahnung das is en MTB keine Ahnung was für eins also wies heißt.^^
Ach ja zu vermerken is das es sich hierbei um ein 26' handelt 
Aber im grunde genommen kann man doch mit nem normalen Bike auch trialen oder?
------> Hans Jörg Rey und Thomas Rögner wei nicht ob ecuh das was sagt da gibts ein buch (weis nicht ob ihr lest) das heisßt "NO WAY"
so und er fährt auch mit GT Zaskar?
Also dann Danke für eure Beiträge^^

Und ausreden lass ich mir bestimmt nix  





hoch die Röcke rein die Stöcke


----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2007)

Das war zur Anfangszeit, als es noch keine Trialrahmen gab. Da hat man nix anderes als diese Rahmen bekommen.

mFG


----------



## diamond88 (24. März 2007)

trotzdem !!!
geht doch bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2007)

Klar geht es auch, aber die Geometrie ist einfahc mittlerweile veraltet. Durch einen TrialRahmen bzw. ein Bike mit einer "modernen" Geometrie lernst du viel schneller. Und das willst du doch oder?

Außerdem ist ein "richtiger" TrialRahmen einfach auch stabiler.

Also denk nochmal drüber nach. Mien Jung

MFG


----------



## diamond88 (24. März 2007)

Ja Meister. mach ich naja also ich hab grad en bissl an meinem BMX rumgebastelt
also anderer Vorbau und Lenker draufgemacht!!!
wer dann mal nächste Wochen fahren gehen mal sehen^^


----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2007)

Ja mach das!

Zum Balancieren und Räder versetzten geht jedes Rad, auch das von der Oma, solange die Bremse geht.

Aber sobald aufs Hinterrad geht, solltest du schon (deiner Gesundheit zuliebe) schon ein vernünftiges Bike haben.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2007)

naja ob nu ein trial rad (grade die coladosen fraktion) stabiler ist als ein BMX wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## ecols (24. März 2007)

die "coladosen" sind allemal stabiler als schwarze billigpferde..


----------



## diamond88 (24. März 2007)

ok danke für eure schnellen Antworten
Aber wie siehst es dam,it auch das ich nur hinten ein Bremse habe. Und vorne nich fahren kann da keine Sockel angwebracht worden sind^^?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (24. März 2007)

das wird auch recht bald problematisch werden...
fang halt an bissel balancieren und kauf dir in paar wochen was ordentliches, wenn dus auch nur halbwegs ernsthaft betreiben willst.
kann ja auch gebraucht sein, für 400 euro oder so...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> die "coladosen" sind allemal stabiler als schwarze billigpferde..


Ohje...Wobei ich 1.sagen muss das BMXframes unverwÃ¼stlich sind und ich noch NIE einen gebrochenen gesehen habe und 2. das  der liebe herr eisbein das nicht auf sich sitzen lÃ¤sst und 3tens die schwarzen pferdchen langlebig sind.wobei ich koxx doch fÃ¼r stbiler halte.


----------



## diamond88 (24. März 2007)

Ich kann euch ja mal en pic reinstellen von meiner xe enn ich es hinbekomme^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

Jau des wÃ¼rd mich auch mal interessieren,geb mal bei google kostenloses image hosting ein und nehm das erste,lads bild hoch und kopier den link in deinen post.
MfG


----------



## 221pr`v (24. März 2007)

Also meine X'e hat ca 20kg gewogen und hatte ein fetten Stahlrahmen,wer denn kaputt bekommt hat repsekt verdient denn ich habs nicht geschaft  Somal ich wirklich der Meinung bin,dass man auch mit ner X#e anfangen kann und dann wird man recht schnell merken ob man die ambitionen hat weiter zu machen oder nicht  

Also nichts geht als Anfänger über ein Felt Hypnotic 2001 mit 2,5 Zoll Bereifung hinten und HS33


----------



## diamond88 (24. März 2007)

oh gott was hast du denn fürne xe gehabt?^^
meine wieg auch viel (10-12 kg) aber keine 20kg
naja hab vorhinmal en bunnyhop probiert aber des geth voll ******* so wie ich mein Fahrrad jetz verändert habe.
Naja malsehen 

Ach un was ich noch fragen wollte kann es sein das die gabel bei einem kleinen trialbike eine von nem 26er is weil mir meine von der xe soooo kurz vorkommt???????


----------



## misanthropia (24. März 2007)

also ich nehme an dass bmx aus Hi ten stahl sind... auch bekannt als kaugummi.
soweit ich weiß bricht das nicht, sondern dehnt sich einfach nur immer weiter und weiter. Ich denke da kann koxx und monty nicht mitgehen denn die sind bekanntlich shconmal gebrochen.
für balace etc reicht n bmx, anhand der bremsen ist das aber auch schon genug. du kannst natürlich nach und nach alle einzelteile tauschenweil die auch zu schwer sind oder sparst und kaufst dir direkt ein vernüftiges gebrauchtes anstatt versuchen aus ******* gold zu machen. geht bestimmt auch aber kostet oim endeffekt mehr geld und Zeit als nötig


----------



## crap (24. März 2007)

Ok, sorry, ich habs mal wieder verbockt. Ich hab echt gedacht, Du willst nur retzen.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. März 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> die "coladosen" sind allemal stabiler als schwarze billigpferde..



Nur weil manche nicht das passende Kleingeld haben und sich kein HighTech SchnickSchnack kaufen können oder wollen, dafür aber preisgünstige und halt noname Rahmen kaufen, hast du nicht das Recht so einen Mist zu labben.


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

ich wollte hiermit eigentlich nicht erreichen das ihr euch gegenseitig angeht sondern das ihr mir helft also raus mit euren Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (25. März 2007)

Was sollen wir dir denn sonst noch für Tipps geben, es wurde doch alles gesagt.

Hohl dir ein vernünftiges Bike, wenn du nicht viel geld ausgeben willst, bzw. kannst, hol dir das Megamo was mom im verkaufe-thread drin ist.

MFG


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

was isn der verkaufe-thread? Ich kenn mich hier mit den Fachbegriffen nicht aus sry
Und das wurde mir zum Bleistift noch nicht gesagt  

Aber danke 
mFG WiLlI


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. März 2007)

hier im forum gibts verschiedende THREADS   was so viel heißt wie Gruppen
es gibt z.B einen Verkaufs-,Video-, und pic thread


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

aso ok Danke


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> die "coladosen" sind allemal stabiler als schwarze billigpferde..



also ich fahre mit der weile schon seit oktober mit einer ca. 15cm langen delle im unterrohr, und leicht bin ich auch nicht grade ich denke ein XTP häts da schon längst zerlegt. 
hier ist mal die delle 



warscheinlich liegts am weichen alu das das ding noch net gerissen ist, aber ein rahmen der beim Gap auf VR reißt ist doch wirklich nicht haltbarer als das darkhorse.  
Sicherlich hält ein levelboss ne halbe ewigkeit aber ich rede von den totalen coladosen


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

Also ich hätte ja gedacht das man da so ein Schutz dafür unten dran hatt damit halt solche Dellne nicht geschehen


----------



## biker ben (25. März 2007)

das schaut ja mal heftig aus...
also ich hab mit meinem a2 ja schon einige gaps verhauen und bin volle kante auf unterrohr, aber habe nur eine ganz kleine beule, die man fast garnicht sieht.


----------



## crap (25. März 2007)

diamond88 schrieb:


> was isn der verkaufe-thread? Ich kenn mich hier mit den Fachbegriffen nicht aus sry
> Und das wurde mir zum Bleistift noch nicht gesagt
> 
> Aber danke
> mFG WiLlI



Das ist kein Fachbegriff, das ist Denglisch.


----------



## diamond88 (25. März 2007)

ohh wie toll Denglish^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndUser (29. März 2007)

...ich hab zum beispiel mit meinem "kinder Mtb" angefangen, das so nach und nach um gebaut und mir am ende klauen lassen balancieren kannste mit jedem rad. und wenn dein canondale nicht zu hoch iss kannste das auch umbauen... 
mfg 
2nduser


----------



## diamond88 (29. März 2007)

Ja naja ok mal sehen
hier mal en Pic von meiner bissl umgebauten Xe (BMX)


----------



## Trialstriker (29. März 2007)

juten tach

ich misch mich mal ein. ich hab mit einem "no name" BMX angefangen. hab es etwas umgebaut mit nem kleinen kettenblatt und ne schutzplatte mit einer eigenbauhalterung drunter gemacht und es hat funktioniert . bin etwa 1 jahr gefahren und das gibt gut muckies und schonmal gleichgewicht weil das BMX etwa doppelt so schwer war wie ein trialbike. aber schön die felge anflexen und betumen drauf sonst macht das ganze kein spaß!   

so dann viel erfolg und triale mit weile


----------



## diamond88 (2. April 2007)

Also meine Hinterrad flex ich bestimmt nicht an das kam mir viel zu viel Geld um
es in Arsch zu machen!


----------



## trialsrider (2. April 2007)

diamond88 schrieb:


> Also meine Hinterrad flex ich bestimmt nicht an das kam mir viel zu viel Geld um
> es in Arsch zu machen!



verdammt dann kauf dir halt nen darkhorse rahmen und gut is!
dann kannste auch ab und an noch mim kinder bmx bisschen tricksen...


----------



## curry4king (2. April 2007)

ich kann ja mal meine erfahrung was das "BMX-TRIAL" angeht mal posten

ich und nen Kumpel waren so ca 1 und nen bissel Jahre unterwegs BMX Trial, 

naja wenn man das so nennen darf.

Das einziegste was man wirklich gut üben kann ist Bunny Hop

Bei mir waren nur so gammelige U-Brakes drann da konnt ich so wirklich mehr nicht machen.
Mein Kumpel mit V-Brakes da gingen nachem halben Jahr auch schon ein paar Backwheel Hops / Drops. Bei mir nicht so

An sonsten sind wir eigentlich (außer mit bunny hop) nur sachen gedroppt den ganzen Tag 

Das sau schwere Gewicht hindert um so wirklich mehr hinzukriegen

außerdem ca 30 platten im Monat so die ersten 3 Monate 
jaaa wir hatten sau gute flick erfahrung gesammelt 

Die Kurbel wenn du keine 3 Teilige Kurbel hast verbiegt sich richtig schnell, weil sie der Belastung nicht aushält (meine diese Z-Kurbeln) achja die Lagerringe vom Tretlager gehen auch sau schnell in Arsch!

FAZIT meiner seits:

Die kweltst dich nur mit sonem BMX gibts dann auch leicht auf weil nix so wirklich hinhaut
und wenn du ein vernünftiges BMX kaufst (meine jetzt 3 Teilige Kurbel leichter Rahmen vill V-Brakesockel wo HS-33 dran kann) dann würdest du bestimmt soviel Geld ausgeben wovon du dir genausogut nen Trial hohlen kannst.
Ein andere Kumpel von mir hat auch gerade angefangen und sich ein Trial gehohlt.

Nochn Tipp 
kauf dir kein fertig Rad sondern bau es selbst zusammen, was auchnoch billiger kommt und

nimm nicht gleich extrem teure teile wie z.b ne lochfelge oder nen Zoo! 2007 450 Rahmen

frage hier im Forum nach gebrauchten Rahmen mein erster Rahmen hat 50  gekosten + gabel (Arrow Clean Zero) von nem Kumpel das reicht fürn anfang locker und den kannste dann zer shranzen

du kannst auch Felix von http://www.monty-bikes.de
oder Jan von http://www.echobike.de

anschreiben und fragen nach älteren Modellen und was die kosten

hab vor nem halben jahr wo ich und mein Kumpel von unseren gerbrauchten auf neue Umgestiegen sind

ich hab für ihn bei Felix nen Monty pr 05 für 100 gekriegt und bei Jan nen Zoo! Lynx 04 für 120 glaube (exakte kopie des X-lite nur bissel länger)

achja und für nen anderen Kumpel haben wir durchs hinfahren nach Felix noch sau gesparrt, er ist nen Anfänger und wir haben nen 219 Rahmen 04 oder so + VR Bremse für 20  HS22 reicht aus da und dann noch alles außßer HR Mantel und HS33 hinten bei ihm gekauft

waren dann so ca bei 350-450  so genau weiß ich des net mehr aber fürn anfang reichts allemale

also erst alles schön durchkallkulieren und rumfragen und dann mal gucken was man sich hohlt
achja meiner Meinung kannst Koxx knicken fürn Anfang auf jedenfall weil du so oft auf die Kettenstreben/ Bashguard / RR knallen wirst

also vergiss BMX und fang an zu Sparen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

ich liebe diese satz: Koxx kannste knicken.


----------



## curry4king (2. April 2007)

jo richtig


----------



## resemann (2. April 2007)

> Heute 13:48
> Eisbein ich liebe diese satz: Koxx kannste knicken.



Knicken die nicht von alleine?? *g*


----------

